

Ask HN: What is your method for typing quotes and parentheses? - pft

I know this sounds a bit strange, but I can&#x27;t decide which method is more efficient:<p>Method 1:
 - Type the quotes first, then go back and fill them in
 - For example:
      1. print()
      2. print(&quot;&quot;) (use back arrow)
      3. print(&quot;Hello world&quot;) (use back arrow again)
 - This way you don&#x27;t forget to end the quotes or parentheses.<p>Method 2:
 - Just type as you go along
 - This method is simpler but decreases the chance of accidentally forgetting to end quotes
======
FroshKiller
I fill in as I go. If I lose track of how nested I am, it makes me pause and
reconsider what I'm doing.

------
kw71
I use an editor that inserts a closing paren/brace/quote ahead of the cursor
when I open one.

~~~
pft
just out of interest which editor is this?

~~~
kw71
emacs!

